# [SOLVED] fingerprint scanner not found.



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

I have reinstalled windows vista due to installing a new hard drive. I have gotten it pretty much to how i want it, but there is one issue.

I want the fingerprint scanner to work but when i go to register fingerprints, it Thinkvantage Fingerprint software cannot find fingerprint sensor device.

according to device manager the scanner is working correctly.

umm lets see useful info:
vista operating system, thinkvantage fingerprint software verson 5.6.2, 

laptop model: lenovo 3000 n100 0768

When i ask for details on the error it displays error code 0xe7210005


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi there are quite a few with the same issue http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=lenovo+thinkvantage+error+code+0xe7210005&meta=


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

That is true but from the links i have yet to see someone to solve it. 

If anyone can find the answer i have faith in the guys here at TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi there is a suggestion here don't know if you read it http://208.74.204.134/t5/X-Series-Tablet-ThinkPad-Laptops/X61t-FPR-sensor-error/m-p/117751#M4712


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it says xp but you are right it is worth a shot.

1. the reset option i could not find

2. it is the latest version at least according to its update feature

3. tweaked the registry like the suggestion

4. ran the fix program they suggested 

i am restarting now and will post results

no change.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

check the finger print reader is enabled in the bios

driver here

http://tinyurl.com/AuthenAuthenTec-AES2501A-pavil

any driver installed need to be removed before installing the new one

if no good have you tried windows update


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

actually i do not know how to check the bios. 

and is this the correct driver?
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67300


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

yes it is

it is a generic driver used by most of the companies

to enter the bios

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=YAST-3JWKJX

pretty sure it is F1 during the post screen

then you ned to go to the advanced page and lookfor onboard devices

to see the full bios on a lenovo,once you are in the bios disable the lenovo boot splash screen

this opens up the hidden setting so you can see them


----------



## bananaman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

I recently had a lot of trouble with my fingerprint scanner having, what i believe to be, the same, or similar, issue on my Acer Aspire 8930. 

What I believed to have been the problem was that there was something physically interfering with the hardware that was interfering with it's ability to register, or just simply put, a hardware malfunction rather than software. As it would try to register a fingerprint even when I wasn't trying to.

So I had to basically get the hardware replaced rather than physically investigate further without destroying my warranty.

My computer also said the device was operating properly...go figure. I'm not nearly as techy as many people on here but, if possible try to rule that as the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

f1 got me to what seems like the right place a phoenixBIOS setup utility. 

the problem is that it asks for a password, i tried the windows log-in password but that was wrong.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

we can offer no help with passwords under the forum rules

check the paperwork that came with the computer to see if a factory one has been set

contact the manufacturer


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Ok lets start from the begining. i realized that i did not have service pack 2 reinstalled yet, so i got around to that and at the moment i am fully updated.

as far as the device manager and lenovo system toolbox the fingerprint scanner is working.

so that means that somehow thinkvantage cannot find it.

does anyone have any suggestions? or perhaps could show how to reset the security chip that i could not find the option of doing?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi try the info here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/TVAN-ADMIN.html


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

hmmm sorry to sound like the stupid user but how do i use that? 

drag to the thinkvantage file on my c: drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi all the guides and the downloads required are there you need to read first and download the appropriate tool or software and follow the guide


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

and i read the file it says that the command console must be ran from in the installation folder, which i why i draged into the fingerprint software file on my hardrive.

but when ever i try to run it i get a flash of cmd prompt screen that closes itself before i can even read a word.

some other weird things i have noticed although i dont know if they are symptoms or other problems:

power manager does not have the battery installed, i tried installing the hotkey driver, also i tried the turn off turn on with only a/c power turn off and press the power key 10 times, no effect

lenovo toolbox does not detect power manager is installed.

lenovo update keeps trying to install the same update as far as i can tell it is successful each time, but i really doubt that there are 5 updates in a row that are 40.4 mb with the same benifits.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi personally if it where me which it is not, I would gather all the drivers required to a disc or usb drive and reinstall from scratch then install the chipset,video,audio,network and wifi then the rest one by one set a restore point for each one and reboot after each install and check the supportsite for any info on the install proceedure just to make sure you install the fingerprint scanner software at the correct time


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

as far as i can tell there are no notes on install order. i think i will try your advice installing every driver for my computer one by one with restore points in between.

well no problems were solved but a new error is now occuring whenever i run the toolbox, good thing i was using restore points. at this point i am annoyed enough to consider calling in geek squad.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

Hi that might be a good idea as at present I have no new ideas to offer


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

ok i think reinstalling the operation system is a good idea at this point, lets see i have my installtaion disk. my windows product code. 

is there anything else i need, also is there a number i have to call to tell Microsoft i am putting in a new hard drive into my computer?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

your product code should be on a sticker on the back of the unit

don't worry about ms at this stage they only come into it if you have to activate


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*



> i have never built a system before but the idea intrigues me. a friend let me know of a surplus of broken laptops i could obtain.


This wasn't your unit from the start? This is one of three laptops you posted questions on. There is a chance security on the ibm prohibits you from a working laptop.

This is why i recommend that the hard drive be removed on any system before disposal.


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

this is the story on the laptop i am talking about:

i bought it off newegg around 3 years ago it has always been mine. awhile ago it kinda broke. something about uncorrectable errors on the hard drive. i took it to get fixed so i have the information copied from the hardrive with errors onto a new one. 

but since the copy was made after the drive had errors my laptop is now conviced it has errors when it does not. 

oddly enough my laptop did not come with a product code sticker on the bottom of it but i used a program to look it up. 

the laptop i am talking about is a lenovo 3000 n100.

so should i reinstall vista?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

have you run 

chkdsk /f on the drive


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

yes, it deletes a bad sector but it is still bad. meaning every time i run chkdsk it fixes the same thing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

run the makers diagnostic on the drive


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

i have run the lenovo boot disk diagnostic and gotten a clean bill of health, also seatools passes my drive. but chkdsk keeps finding something wrong in file 1304 during step 2 the index check.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

are you running 

chkdsk /f

have you installed sp2


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

i think i am running chkdsk /f, at least that is what i am typing into cmd prompt.

yes i have sp2 installed. some updates are not installing but that is an issue for another time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

for this error

something wrong in file 1304 

all i can find is chkdisk finds it corrrupted and to reinstall the file from backup

try a search for the file to see what it is


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry that is not the error. 

what happens is when it is on step 2 of chkdsk when it is looking at indexes it deletes everything in file 1304 and then recovers orphan files to 1304



sirglitch said:


> sorry that is not the error.
> 
> what happens is when it is on step 2 of chkdsk when it is looking at indexes it deletes everything in file 1304 and then recovers orphan files to 1304


let me try to say it in a way that actually makes sense and might be useful

during chkdsk when it is verifying indexes this happens

"deleting index entry "**" in index $I30 of file 1304 " where ** is the name of some dll file

it then goes through and deletes a few hundred dll files in index $I30 of file 1304.

after it goes through the whole alphabet it start to say this:

"recovering orphaned file "**" into directory file 1304"

and again goes through a large amount of dll files in alphabetical order


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

does the l/top offer a non destructive repair option i have the n300 it did not when i bought it,but one of the updates from lenovo added this option


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

ummm actually i do not know the boot disk i got from the sight seems to be just a pc doctor boot disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

if you start a factory restore it will either offer 1 or 2 options

1 means you will lose everything

2 is one that offers a restore that leaves your files intact


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

where would i look?

are we talking about something in the control panel or during f8 or f12 during start up


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

well i found a destructive return to factory restore in rescue and recovery.

i think i can just back up what i want to keep on a external hardrive then revert to factory, 

does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

yes it seems the best option


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint scanner not found.*

roger reverted to factory settings. the disk scan is clean. the fingerprint scanner works i just will have to switch to the software i like, i am not a fan of omnipass so i think i can mark this as solved


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

